
Deep Video Portraits - isp
https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.11714
======
isp
Remarkable result. Transforming a video of one person into another person.

Accepted for SIGGRAPH 2018.

Video demonstration (in the first few seconds):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc5P2bvfl44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc5P2bvfl44)

